# Ride NRc Binding Review



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Made it up to Stowe this weekend to test out my new NRc's. I had the NRc in XL on an 05 K2 Darkstar. I am coming off using either Burton Missions or Drake Limiteds, both from 4 or so years ago. I don't really know how to get to technical but here is what I thought.

*Set-up*
I actually had a little trouble in this department. It was kind of difficult to line up the insert with the board and it took me a few tries. I also had a little trouble getting the footbed back on but I think after a few tries I now have that figured out. I will say this though: for bindings with footbeds that cover the inserts find your ideal stance and leave it there!

*Adjustments*
This part was a breeze. Super easy to adjust the straps as well as the cant on the footbeds. 

*Fit and feel*
Absolutely amazing! The straps locked in tight but had no pressure points, I did not even feel like I was strapped in. The webby type toe strap really locks on the boot and the ankle strap is super comfy.

*Performance*
I though edge to edge response was great and I ended up dialing in some forward lean for better heelside response. The initial setting does not have much in the way of forward lean. The comfort was a huge plus while riding. I was initially worried about the thick cushioned footbed reducing feel of the board and I did notice it at first but after a couple of runs I got used to it. When stomping landings the cushion definitely helps. Lastly, the cantable footbeds are a nice feature. While I cant say I definitely noticed a difference, I did find my legs to be less tired and strained despite fighting through the clumped and slushy snow. 


All in all I definitely recommend these bindings. I was able to pick them up for only $110 making them that much better.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

just ordered these today off sierra hopefully they are as good as you say, i have heard nothing but good things so we will see once i get to try them out with this new setup


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

NRc is a very reliable and good instrument for snowboarding. I have one and using it for a long time. I always refer my friends to use it. It's just an appealing one which I cannot resist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

would you say the nrc is more freestyle oriented? too stiff for a freestyle deck liek kink or dh? how will it compare to beta mvmnt?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stiffer than the beta lines but not a truly stiff free ride binding. That is the SPI or the CAD


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm also thinking of getting these bindings; what size boots are you using with the XL's, cos I am 11 and was just thinking I would get the L?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just picked up some 09's for $110 off Sierra. Hope they're as sick as people say ( :


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm thinking of getting them but how flexy are they for jibs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

i just bought the NRC bindings and i put on my boots and strapped in to see how they feel. i noticed that the boots rub on the bindings and squeeks really loud... was this annoying for anyone that has ridden with these? can you even hear it on the slopes?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Could just be your boots, mine are silent. Have you lowered the lil pads down onto the board to make sure that isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah, i screwed down the foot padding. i strapped on and when i move side to side, it makes an awful squeeking nose. i first thought it was the bindings, but realized that the noise was coming from the back part. the boots and the bindings rubbing. i never had this problem with my burton cartels... i'm just wondering if this noise will be a problem when im actually on the mountain riding. not sure if i'll be able to hear it... 
i'm contemplating on returning the bindings and getting cartels but i really like these ride nrc's.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

im thinkin its your boots, because i just got these too and while i was playin around with them on my carpet pressing my board, and ollying i didnt hear any type of noise coming from the boots or bindings.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya I'm guessing it's your boots as well. May try tightening your toe strap some more to push your boot back further also. I have Burton Moto boots and my NRc's are silent.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

nujkrap said:


> yeah, i screwed down the foot padding. i strapped on and when i move side to side, it makes an awful squeeking nose. i first thought it was the bindings, but realized that the noise was coming from the back part. the boots and the bindings rubbing. i never had this problem with my burton cartels... i'm just wondering if this noise will be a problem when im actually on the mountain riding. not sure if i'll be able to hear it...
> i'm contemplating on returning the bindings and getting cartels but i really like these ride nrc's.....


If the bindings are great, does it really matter if it squeaks?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

must be my boots...


----------

